# Just ordered some GHRP-2



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Just ordered some ghrp-2 for ligament/muscle repair as my muscle on the top of my right elbow is still not right. Quick question would you just inject sub-q or would you site inject? Does it really matter?

Was planning on running it 3 x 100mcg a day, first thing am, PWO and before bed.

Have any of you used it successfully for repair?

Cheers guys


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

You can inject Sub-q or IM mate its fine eiher way.

The ghrp works by releasing natural gh from the pituitary gland and so its not a case of site injecting into a problem area I dont think 

Iv been using for about a month now and definatly feel recovery and niggling injuries are better.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i just started ghrp6/modgrf yesterday for injuries purposes only (golfers elbow)

i hope this clears me up aswell...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

herc said:


> i just started ghrp6/modgrf yesterday for injuries purposes only (golfers elbow)
> 
> i hope this clears me up aswell...


i get this sort of tendonitis from bjj all the pulling and twisting of my elbows lol, only last a few week but is extremly painfull, sometimes i cant get through a whole sesh or my elbow ligs are so inflamed and painful that i can hardly more them, after a few weeks it goes away, its only once i have a lay off tho, have your peps helped you for this?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Likewise I developed mone through grappling and Ju jitsu.. fecking breakfalls lol..

I've had cortisone shots, ice pack, bio freeze, I wear a neoprene elbow sleeve in mma now as well. Even jumped on a prop/npp cycle to help the joints.

Ive only just started the peps yesterday so will let you know how i get on with it.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Let us know how it works for u please bud? On another note. My ghrp2 was shipped today and I'm trying to figure out the mixing. Having a brain freeze. Comes in 5mg per multiuse vial how much bac water would u add so u can do 100mcg shots with a slin pin? sorry if it's a stupid question I'm just baffled lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've also just ordered GHRP-2 and GHRP going run them both at 100mcg x3 daily for a dodgy rotor cuff and Achilles tendonitis... Hope it helps!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Let us know how it works for u please bud? On another note. My ghrp2 was shipped today and I'm trying to figure out the mixing. Having a brain freeze. Comes in 5mg per multiuse vial how much bac water would u add so u can do 100mcg shots with a slin pin? sorry if it's a stupid question I'm just baffled lol


5mg= 5000mcg

5000mcg to 2.5ml= *1000mcg per 0.5ml*

100mcg per 0.05ml.

So that'll be 5 marks on a insulin needle


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

big ste said:


> 5mg= 5000mcg
> 
> 5000mcg to 2.5ml= *1000mcg per 0.5ml*
> 
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

all depends on your slin pin tbh bud.

i have a 100iu pins and they go up in evens 0.2,0.4,0.6,0.8,0.10 (0.2 = 2iu / 0.10 = 10iu)

if you have these same needles. put 3ml bac water into your ghrp and draw it to 3ticks(0.06iu)

*heres a breakdown:*

5000mcg divided by 3 (3x1ml 100iu slin pins) = 1666mcg/srynge

1666mcg divided by 100iu = 16.6mcg per 1iu

100iu slin ticks go up in evens. 0.2,0.4,0.6,0.8,10.. etc

one ticks = 0.2 / 33.2mcg

you take 3 ticks/6iu = 33.2 x 3 = 100(well just off)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

big ste said:


> 5mg= 5000mcg
> 
> 5000mcg to 2.5ml= *1000mcg per 0.5ml*
> 
> ...


slin pin marks go up in 2's 2,4,6,8,10 etc, the 5th mark on a slin pin is 0.1..... i add 3ml to 5mg making 100mcg the 3rd mark which is 0.06ml


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

SUBQ


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

My slim pins are 100iu pins and go up in units of 10, i.e. 10iu, 20iu,30iu,40iu all the way to 100iu.

EDIT - cheers I know what u mean now - like I say been having brain freeze  Well my peps just arrived so time to mix and have my first jab


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

stone14 said:


> slin pin marks go up in 2's 2,4,6,8,10 etc, the 5th mark on a slin pin is 0.1..... i add 3ml to 5mg making 100mcg the 3rd mark which is 0.06ml


likewise lad. i take 3ticks (0.6iu) on a 100u slin


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you find you feel hungry when you use GHRP-2? Heard that ghrp-6 causes bad hunger at times.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

doesnt cause bad hunget for my but enough to want to eat, defo feel the hunger rumble in my stomach, but nothing severe lol, g2 doesnt cause hunger


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I just used it got an all over flushing kinda cold sweat tingly feeling. Does that sound right?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

big ste said:


> I've also just ordered GHRP-2 and GHRP going run them both at 100mcg x3 daily for a dodgy rotor cuff and Achilles tendonitis... Hope it helps!


Same ordered from Propep as on sale, dirt cheap. for rotator cuff, and shiny hair lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

durhamlad said:


> I just used it got an all over flushing kinda cold sweat tingly feeling. Does that sound right?


when i 1st started using it i felt like slight hypo sort of feeling, i get nothing now just hunger, from g6, havnt used g2, its prob just down to the gh release


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

That's what I was thinking  all good if that's the case


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

durhamlad said:


> That's what I was thinking  all good if that's the case


yes :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Just ordered some ghrp-2 for ligament/muscle repair as my muscle on the top of my right elbow is still not right. Quick question would you just inject sub-q or would you site inject? Does it really matter?
> 
> Was planning on running it 3 x 100mcg a day, first thing am, PWO and before bed.
> 
> ...


Did you get mod-grf(1-29) as well mate? GHRP-2 on it's own does very little


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ghrp2 makes me just as hungry as ghrp6, like a slight hypo feeling.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did you get mod-grf(1-29) as well mate? GHRP-2 on it's own does very little


No mate just got ghrp-2 can't afford both at the moment. Fancied trialling it without first , will get cjc-1293 next time


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Ghrp2 makes me just as hungry as ghrp6, like a slight hypo feeling.


Thank god for u saying that. I get the proper hunger pangs after taking it lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> Thank god for u saying that. I get the proper hunger pangs after taking it lol


Lol makes me so hungry I feel sick sometimes lol


----------

